# My new Rescue!



## bucky685 (May 6, 2008)

Hello,
Here are a few pictures of my new rescue, Cana, she is a Field English setter. She is awesome. Loveable, and walks awesome on lead. The cat kind of beat her up and she will just look at her funny!


----------



## bucky685 (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

Cana is beautiful. Congratulations on rescuing what sounds to be a wonderful dog. 

(Your cat is also really pretty.)


----------



## DogMom69 (Apr 30, 2008)

What a beautiful face.. so gentle!

You didn't say your kitty was a Calico of course she is gonna boss em around


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Cana looks to have settled in very well. Your kitty is like my mum's cat, once my sons'.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Awwww! She's beautiful! Sounds like you great dog!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL! I love English setters, and also hope to rescue one someday (when I have some land for him/her to run on!). Did you get her through a breed rescue? I ask because I am looking at a couple of major east coast ES rescues and if you worked with either of them, I would love to hear some feedback from you on how it was to work with them.


----------



## bucky685 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
I didn't get her through a breed rescue. We got her at a local animal shelter in iowa. They found her as a stray. 

Training her has been pretty good so far.
We got her house broken in about 3 days. and has only had two accidents in the house.

She walks excellent on lead. She can be a little bull headed when she doesn't want to do something. (like get up off the floor when called) But I have her signed up for a obedience class. Where it is strictly praise and voice inflection training. And not driven off of treats and clickers. But all in all we have had her 3 weeks and she has improved tremendously!

Cana is a real sweet heart, all she wants to do is be right next to you. If i go into the next room she is right on my leg. I think she was neglected before because she is really shy sometimes, and didn't know what to do with toys at first and still doesn't with some toys. But we are building her self confidence up more and more!


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2008)

Congratulations - what a beautiful gentle looking girl.


----------



## DogMom69 (Apr 30, 2008)

bucky685 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I didn't get her through a breed rescue. We got her at a local animal shelter in iowa. They found her as a stray.
> 
> Training her has been pretty good so far.
> ...


I have had several rescues and many of them have come to me not knowing how to play. It just breaks my heart! 
But with consistent love n rules they learn.... My border collie never played with other dogs until the puppy arrived and now her entire attitude has changed!
Had I known she was wanting to be a mother I would have done it sooner! 
( MY 15 YR BAUSSIE just gets herded by her haha) but they do come around 

Have fun and I think this is why rescues tend to bond so well with their ppl.


----------

